# Firefox Downlads einzeln laden



## annon11 (27. September 2008)

Hi

Gib es für Firefox ein Plugin oder eine andere Möglichkeit die Daten in der Downloadliste einzeln,also nacheinander zu laden? Normal läd Firefox ja alle auf einmal.


----------



## noxious (27. September 2008)

annon11 am 27.09.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Gib es für Firefox ein Plugin oder eine andere Möglichkeit die Daten in der Downloadliste einzeln,also nacheinander zu laden? Normal läd Firefox ja alle auf einmal.


Du kannst einstellen, dass immer nur ein Download gleichzeitig laufen darf.
Aber wo weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe das Plugin DownThemAll.
Da geht das direkt in den Optionen.


----------



## AurionKratos (27. September 2008)

Der interne Downloadmanager von Firefox ist Müll, da kannst du sowas nicht einstellen.
Du solltest dir DownThemAll! oder den Freedownloadmanager mal ansehen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. September 2008)

annon11 am 27.09.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Gib es für Firefox ein Plugin oder eine andere Möglichkeit die Daten in der Downloadliste einzeln,also nacheinander zu laden? Normal läd Firefox ja alle auf einmal.


Nun, es gibt da Batch Download als Firefox Extension (und nur als Anmerkung: ich persönlich benutze das schon erwähnte DownThemAll).

Allerdings ist der einzige Vorteil vom "Nacheinander" Download der, dass man die erste Datei eben schon öffnen kann. Eine Beschleunigung/Verkürzung der Downloadzeit im Vergleich zum "Parallelen" Download sollte man eher nicht erwarten.


----------



## AurionKratos (28. September 2008)

Eher wird eine längere Downloadzeit die folge sein.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. September 2008)

AurionKratos am 28.09.2008 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher wird eine längere Downloadzeit die folge sein.


Nicht unbedingt. Allerdings ist die oft erhoffte Konsequenz "dann gehen die anderen Downloads schneller" allein aus logischer Sicht nicht haltbar (das Netzwerk benötigt nunmal eine bestimmte Zeit, um die Datenmenge X zu übertragen, unabhängig davon in welcher Reihenfolge oder in wie vielen Pakete ich diese Daten übertrage).

Es kann allerdings Sinn machen ein solches Verfahren einsetzen zu wollen, wenn man z.B. Wert darauf legt, möglichst schnell eine heruntergeladene Datei benutzen zu können. Dies verringert zwar nicht die gesamte Downloadzeit, allerdings verkürzt es die Wartezeit bis zur Verwendbarkeit der ersten Datei.


----------

